# Crickets - how long will they survive in the post??



## spendleb (Jul 17, 2007)

Hi all, ordered some Crickets from Live Foods on Tuesday and they were allegedly despatched the same day but they still haven't arrived yet (presumably due to the strike), how long will they survive?


----------



## baby05x (Aug 1, 2006)

well i ordered mine from another place and it came 2 days after placing order
i ordered 1000 crix which came in a sack ffs, its taken me 2hrs to house them lmao


----------



## baby_jabba (Jun 28, 2007)

well if they have been all ready sent in post they will more than likely have a lot dead as they will need the food and drink to keep them healthy eg apples, potaos, oranges ect...

if you live close to York why not order from here *www.jiminnieskricketts.bravehost.com*

as they deliver every saturday and its brill and cheap service but you will need to live close to York as they only deliver in certain places, if you have friend who want to order for there reptiles then they will more than likely will be able to deliver 

hope that helps mate
Dale :smile:


----------



## spendleb (Jul 17, 2007)

Thanks for the link, we are about 15 miles from York so hopefully they might deliver.


----------



## baby_jabba (Jun 28, 2007)

ow right thats brill then, just call then mate he is a very nice person and if you have loads of people that live around you that want reptile bugs and supplies then tell them about it, the more people the better it is for them

i no the people that do it you see they really friendly people ow and good mates lol

many thanks Dale:smile:


----------



## hermanlover (Jul 8, 2007)

if they have been in the post for that long with no food, drink and air exchange i doubt many will still be alive and when they eventually reach you they will probably ALL be dead.

i hate the postage strike. i am waiting on a parcel and until it arrives i cant feed my snake. stupid post men 

lee
p.s hope they are alive!! :lol2:


----------

